# New Departure axle nuts



## Parker (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone know the TPI and diameters for the new departure model D and W axles. Couldn't find any at the hardware store.


----------



## imfastareyou (Aug 1, 2008)

they're 'special' and no longer available as far as I know.  other than old stock of course.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 1, 2008)

Front.... 5/16"-24
Rear.....  3/8"-24


----------



## Parker (Aug 1, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> Front.... 5/16"-24
> Rear.....  3/8"-24




Those didn't fit


----------



## imfastareyou (Aug 1, 2008)

Parker said:


> Those didn't fit




right, because before the war ND cut their threads in-house to their specs, which were not standard as far as I've been told.


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 1, 2008)

New Departure rear axle nuts are 10mm X 1.00 pitch thread. Ace hardware has them in stock.
John


----------



## eazywind (Aug 3, 2008)

Those don't work. I got some and they screw on the end til the end of the axle is almost perpendicular with the leading edge of the nut, then you can't go any further. 




rjs5700 said:


> New Departure rear axle nuts are 10mm X 1.00 pitch thread. Ace hardware has them in stock.
> John


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 3, 2008)

Are you sure they are 1.00 pitch? They come in 1.50 and 1.25 also. I have used 10mm X 1.00 on several axles with no problems.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually, funny story. I brought a NOS ND axle with me and found the 10mm X 1.00 nuts and they did what I said earlier, they only went in a little. That was at the Ace store. After I got home ( I bought some nuts anyway ) I went to a few extra wheelsets I have with ND rear hubs and the nuts worked on the wheelsets. The box of axles I have say ND rear axle's and they look just like the wheelset ones. The nuts will work on both axles, I just have to take the nuts and force them to screw on a NOS ND axle ( I am just using one NOS ND axle as a tap for any nuts that maybe needed on the NOS ND axles ). But the nuts un-tapped still work fine on my wheelset ND hubs. Weird. Marc




rjs5700 said:


> Are you sure they are 1.00 pitch? They come in 1.50 and 1.25 also. I have used 10mm X 1.00 on several axles with no problems.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ahhhh My Nuuuts!*

You would think that all the people on here and on ebay that there should be boxes of nuts lying around I have seen them some where if I could just remember where... Rusty Spokes has them!! but you have to go there... 
I will look around my junk too...
 
J...


----------



## Parker (Aug 4, 2008)

the nuts are readily available, they just come with hubs and axles. Is there some store online or walk-in that sells obscure hardware sizes?


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 4, 2008)

ACE Hardware.............10mm x 1.00 pitch thread for the rear hub. I still have not figured out the front.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 4, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> Front.... 5/16"-24
> Rear.....  3/8"-24




Just re-checked 5 New Departure axles on rear hubs with the thread gauge.....  3/8-24.

Did the same to 3 front wheels with W hubs.....  5/16-24.

Then I tried the appropriate size tap on NOS axle nuts in the box both front and rear..... Guess what same sizes.

Tried the 10mm x 1.0 and it didn't work on the rear.
A 8 mm x 1.0 worked quite nicely on a Schwinn front axle however.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 4, 2008)

*ND nuts*

I have an old bicycle dealers catalog, and they list the nuts as follows:

5/16" Standard front axle nuts    .40 per dozen
5/16" Nuts to fit New Departure  .60 per dozen

3/8" Standard rear axle nuts       .60 per dozen
3/8" Rear axle nuts for ND          .84 per dozen

I realize this doesn't tell us much, other than ND was not the same thread pitch as everybody else.


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think part of the problem with all the sizes we are trying is not the tpi but the depth of the thread itself. I personally have had no problem with the 10mm x 1.00 on the rears. I just tried to run a 5/16 x 24 die on a model W front axle and it would not go on. Neither would a nut of the same size. It is probably the depth of the threads that is the problem. If, like someone else on the site said, they were cutting their own thread sizes in house, maybe the ONLY nuts that will be a perfect fit is New Departure. Meanwhile whatever works for you is the way to go. This ain't rocket science, they are bicycles and if one thing does not work, make something that will work. I know it can be frustrating on these 50-60 year old bikes trying to put a square peg in a round hole and sometimes you just have to improvise. That's the fun of old bikes. What a great hobby!!!
John


----------



## keithsbikes (Sep 17, 2019)

Parker said:


> Does anyone know the TPI and diameters for the new departure model D and W axles. Couldn't find any at the hardware store.




Possibly 26 tpi? I know 24 tpi doesn't work


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 17, 2019)

ND nuts are .010” oversize.   Taps are available.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 17, 2019)

I need nuts for ND Model A coaster brake and front Model M hubs.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 21, 2022)

I have new departure model D rear and M10 x 1mm nuts work fine. About $1.50/pair Home Depot. The og nut threads on easily by hand, with M10 x 1mm a little resistance in beginning but if continue threading it eases up. I put og nut back on and threads fine, doesn't appear any noticeable cross threading damage etc.










The og nut, right, is thicker.


----------



## bloo (Jun 21, 2022)

I really, really, really don't recommend that. They aren't 10x1 Metric. I know there are old threads that say they are. It is sort of close, but no. They are a standard US thread, but cut oversize in diameter. It is just different enough that nothing standard fits, so you can't put a Cr-Mo axle in or anything like that. Most of the axles in the wild already have damaged threads, and I assume the supply of NOS/NORS is finite. Does anybody still make a ND axle? If so it is probably Wald and made of cheese. I guess the pictures prove Metric can work in a pinch, but I really don't like it.

Somebody on the forum makes repro nuts I think. I just can't remember who.


----------



## Miq (Jun 21, 2022)

It's @FSH that makes them.  They fit perfectly, even on true NOS axles.









						New Departure Nuts from FSH | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Since I can’t post in @FSH  ‘s retail post anymore, I thought I’d make a thread about using the ND nuts he is making.  I purchased the rear nuts and after seeing them, I ordered the front nuts this week.  The nuts are well made.  The unfinished exterior works nicely with my bike.  FHS needs to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## ian (Jun 21, 2022)

I bought front and rear nuts  and cone nuts too from @FSH .


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 22, 2022)

Thx for the tips! I placed order with @FSH.


----------



## FSH (Jun 22, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Thx for the tips! I placed order with @FSH.



Should ship in a few days.  I’ll dm you with the tracking


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 28, 2022)

Nuts recvd and installed! 👍👍


----------

